# Spot the violations on today's gem.



## Drakhen (Mar 2, 2014)

Found this little gem today, had to pull the side of the box off to even get at it. Not shown in the pivot is one of those 14/3 run 30 feet cross the garage before dropping down to have a male plug end attached and plugged into a receptacle.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

The guy obviously didn't consult with ConcreteJoe first :no:

Suicide plug adds a nice touch .... 

Short list, what is right ... looks like the box is grounded :thumbsup:


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Well you wouldn't want some kid pulling that switch out and getting himself shocked would you?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

redblkblu said:


> Well you wouldn't want some kid pulling that switch out and getting himself shocked would you?


Pulling it out was taken care of, no slack whatsoever ... how does one do that ? Wire the switch, then pull the wire out of the back of the box ?? :no::laughing:


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

I have no idea. The grey matter between my ears prevents me from doing stuff like that


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

redblkblu said:


> Well you wouldn't want some kid pulling that switch out and getting himself shocked would you?


....


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Switching the neutral to begin with:clap::clap:
What do I win?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Pharon said:


> ....


When my son was about a year and half, and with those child proof inserts carefully placed in all the unused outlets, he carefully pulled a lamp cord end about half way out and was about to place a knife across the blades.
Good thing he decided to become a heavy duty mechanic:thumbup:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

The only major issue I see, is the cover plate screw is horizontal.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

It's just part of a Home Depot display on the end of the electrical aisle. "Need to wire a switch? You can do it...we can help. Asmas hourrrrando!!"


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Wish I had pics of the one I spotted this summer. 

Apartment kitchen flush mount light held to ceiling with drywall screws and duct tape. Fixture wires taped no marettes (wire nuts) to an extension cord laid across the kitchen counter to a backslash receptacle


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

If people started to do hack jobs correctly we could lose a lot of money in service calls.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Pharon said:


> ....


This is me.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Pulling it out was taken care of, no slack whatsoever ... how does one do that ? Wire the switch, then pull the wire out of the back of the box ?? :no::laughing:


with the side of the box off and wire pulled to side connect switch and tighten the fitting, swing the switch to the front and put the screws in.
thats the only way i can think of how they did this.


switched neutral:bangin:
what was the red conductor connected to?
also looks like the didn't trim the outer casing off the romex


----------



## Glantz496 (Apr 28, 2014)

That guy must do a lot of dc wiring. Good thing it's guys like him that keep us busy


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

3xdad said:


> It's just part of a Home Depot display on the end of the electrical aisle. "Need to wire a switch? You can do it...we can help. Asmas hourrrrando!!"


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Pulling it out was taken care of, no slack whatsoever ... how does one do that ? Wire the switch, then pull the wire out of the back of the box ?? :no::laughing:


Switch is upside down so he probably took the side off to make the connections.


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Gnome said:


> Switch is upside down so he probably took the side off to make the connections.


I don't see where you say the switch is upside down


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Just going by the text on the strap.


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

The hot screws on a single pole switch are on the right side so it's definitely not upside down


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh, of course. Well then the original installer probably just pulled the side of the box off.


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

to cbledsoe89, did u notice that one contact screw is Black? Bet if to turn the sw. up-side-down u will find 1 or 2 contact screws on other side. 3w & 4w switches have no wrong side up, yup!


----------



## Drakhen (Mar 2, 2014)

Nah that was just some slight arcing discolouration on the one terminal, was a single pole switch.


----------

